# Fishing Lower Biscayne Bay With Capt. E.



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I fished South Biscayne Bay with Capt. E this weekend.  For me it was like a homecoming.  I grew up fishing the Bay and as an adult learned to sight fish and fly fish in the Bay back in the 70's.  When Eli called and asked if I wanted to fish Saturday afternoon/evening and Sunday in the Bay with him, I almost balked.  Remembering some of the crazy things that happen at the ramp and on the water in South Florida's most populated area brought visions of..., well let's just say they were more like nightmares.

He assured me, it wouldn't be that bad and I happily accepted, but I really didn't believe him.  That will be the last time I doubt Capain E.  We were not bothered by another boat all weekend.  Eli is as personable as he is knowledgeable.   I met him at Homestead Bayfront ramp where we had no trouble getting right in the water, even though it was Saturday afternoon.  We were on an outside flat soon after that.  It wasn't long before Eli called out the first pod of fish.  I am not kidding when I say that these bonefish were tailing and feeding aggressively.  For half an hour I had shot after shot at feeding and tailing bones.  Unfortunately, after blowing a bunch of shots and making a few good casts, I failed to hook up.  Because I wanted the full tour, we headed for another spot and found several huge singles but again I failed to hook up.  I was just happy to see that my old fishing grounds were still there and had a good population of fish.  Just as the sun sank below the horizon, we headed back to the ramp.  

Early the next morning we were back at it.  The wind was fresh and the clouds were many.  Not the best of conditions.  We fished the outside for tarpon and only saw a couple.  Next we went on the inside for some bone fishing.  We saw rays, sharks but no bones.  With a definite weather change in the air I think the fish were playing it cool.

As we were poling across a large flat in search of bones, we spotted a large, laid up, nurse shark.  Just then, Eli saw a huge push coming up from the channel a quarter mile away.  He held in position and another, even larger, nurse shark was soon heading directly for us.  Somehow he knew exactly where the female shark was laid up.  We were treated to a rare mating ritual between two large sharks in less than two feet of water.  These sharks could have cared less that we were there.

If any of you guys are ever looking for an awesome guide in Biscayne National Park, I highly reccomend Capt. E, he is the real thing.  By the way, he also has some of the best looking flys for the Bay that are tried and true.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great report and thanks for sharing Hellsbay. To bad on the bonefish but I'm sure you will be back soon to get revenge! 

Tidesright


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

That's a good report and a great picture.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Steve,

I appreciate the kind words. It was a real treat to fish with you and I can't tell you how much I enjoyed hearing your stories and experiences of years past in Biscayne Bay. The boat is fantastic and a great example of what Glasser can do. I had my doubts but after seeing it and fishing it, it's first class! Jonathan's work is amazing!!! I look forward to our next adventure whether it be here in South Florida or your neck of the woods on the west coast. 

Tight Lines my friend!

Capt. Eli Whidden


----------

